# searching for skyline on the east coast



## NismoGTR14 (Nov 9, 2006)

I hear florida is a big retailer in skylines...right now i currently own a 97 Toyota Supra and am looking to purchase a r34 skyline. Please if anyone has information on dealers with skylines the help would be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck with your quest!...It was fun chatting with you. If you need any more info in regards to it, just ask.


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

how much are you willing to pay for an r34? i know a couple that are for sale here in florida... but its alot $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ You might be able to trade in your supra and 80 to 90,000. i know a guy named jordan.. he imports skylines, and he has an r34 gtr v spec 2 up for sale at 145,000?


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

sky kit is the best!!!!!!!!! my r33 is comming in from them in about 3 to 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!cant wait.. already have 15k worth of parts, everything from sparco seats to greddy fmic to blitz nur spec r exhaust.... SKY-KIT


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

ssuto14 said:


> how much are you willing to pay for an r34? i know a couple that are for sale here in florida... but its alot $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ You might be able to trade in your supra and 80 to 90,000. i know a guy named jordan.. he imports skylines, and he has an r34 gtr v spec 2 up for sale at 145,000?


jordan from autosport never imported shit.oh yeah he imported a GTR34 when i have the import documents on that car.he couldnt even mail a letter


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

thats funny, shows how much people talk ish... haha fng looser.... "yeah i have imported over 10 skylines" my ass.... whatever i dont care, i was just saying i know someone that told me that they import them... why do you think that i went through sky-kit instead, b/c they seam sketchy and just run down...
i hate liars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

ssuto14 said:


> thats funny, shows how much people talk ish... haha fng looser.... "yeah i have imported over 10 skylines" my ass.... whatever i dont care, i was just saying i know someone that told me that they import them... why do you think that i went through sky-kit instead, b/c they seam sketchy and just run down...
> i hate liars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


he said he imported over 10 skylines??
he didnt know what a skyline was 6 months ago


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

lol:crazy:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

rreeeoooowwww, easy ladies.

ssuto14: your keen, car aint even here and the mod list sounds HUGE!! Make sure u post up pics and specs when u get her!! 
Will you be changing the turbos? What kinda power u planning on making? Sounds like alot.


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

ABuSD said:


> rreeeoooowwww, easy ladies.
> 
> ssuto14: your keen, car aint even here and the mod list sounds HUGE!! Make sure u post up pics and specs when u get her!!
> Will you be changing the turbos? What kinda power u planning on making? Sounds like alot.



Yeah i know! Shit you think what i listed above was a big list of mods, that was only a FEW things! I will send you the list of mods that i will be ordering on friday... and within 2 to 3 weeks from them i should recieve them, i will take pics for you, and once i start putting them on the car i will take pics of the car also. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

hey i should be making or hopefully will make around 700hp? hopefully? i just need either the standalone management or the power fc? not sure?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

power fc is stand alone buddy. Use power fc or AEM


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

oh shit, i thought that was just a performance tuner. Is the greddy e-manage ultimate any good, or just stick with the power fc?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

e-manage ultimate is cool for a sentra but stick with power fc or aem for a skyline


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for the advice, awsome!!!
"BUDDY"


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

dude come get one in Canada. Theres lots and they aint too steep, maybe you can figure out a way to bring one back down with you.

I mean we got ones coming over for like 12G's shipped. But I dont know whos the best, Montreal is full of JDM places now...I liked what I saw3 on the Musashi website

D


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

where the hell did everyone go? nothing to talk about?


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

can be a quiet place here sometimes


----------



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

o well? i guess that sounds like fun?


----------



## PxDnNinja (Dec 11, 2006)

I have seen some on this sky-kit website and even checked it out. Is it a kit car website, a conversion website, or do they sell actual skylines?

Also, anyone know of a place in Florida with any skylines for sale? Not nessessarly mint (preferrably not actually) and unmodified.


----------

